# URGENT: Going away for 10 Days



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I'm leaving one of my tanks in my home away from home as I vacation for Christmas. I'm going to be gone for 11 days. There are only going to be 5 or 6 small fish in the tank while I'm gone. I will be adding a balloon molly to it, and running two filters: one cycled suitable for 10 gallons, and one uncycled with a bit of used media suitable for 20 gallons, both with filter pads. They're Tetra whisper PF10 and PF20. My question is, what should I do for feeding? I've heard vacation feeder blocks wreak havoc on water quality, but I'm splurging a bit as is to keep them there so an automatic feeder isn't ideal. Is there any choice? With 2 filters running, are vacation feeder blocks safe? Also, if I only have 6-7 mouths to feed, what size is best? I don't want to get the plaster-free one from tetra because it's huge!

So everyone is aware, no one I know will be anywhere close by as we're all going home for the holidays.

Thanks,
SA


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The fish will be fine without feeding. They will be hungry when you return, but will not starve. Are there any plants in the tank? Will the lights be on a timer?


----------



## Zortch (Nov 3, 2010)

You could pick up an automatic feeder 
I just got a couple for the holidays myself~


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

I will be moving a plant into the tank, and the lights will certainly be on a timer. Are you sure they will be okay for 11 days? It just seems a bit long. I'm a bit nervous about it.


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

I was thinking about the automatic feeder, I'll consider it. By the way, the plant is moneywort I received from a friend. I don't know it's scientific name, but it's been growing pretty nicely.


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

BillD said:


> The fish will be fine without feeding. They will be hungry when you return, but will not starve. Are there any plants in the tank? Will the lights be on a timer?


x2, there is no need for an automatic feeder or feeding blocks.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

bcarlos said:


> x2, there is no need for an automatic feeder or feeding blocks.


I agree as well, Feed them well this week before you leave and then a day or two before you leave do a water change. I say 2 days so you can make sure everything is fine and the good feeding done for the days before the water change will keep the fish happy and full and the water change will remove the uneaten food and stuff so that the water will be good while your gone.

Don't worry about them starving to death they should be fine and like everyone said hungry when you return.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Just feed very well for the few days before, do a water change as usual or a bit bigger (but nothing extreme), and go. They'll be fine...


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Auto feeders are to difficult to control the amount of food. I tried them for a while and gave up. Like everyone says, your better off not feeding.

Lee


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

I decided, for obvious reasons, not to buy an automatic feeder or feeder block when I went to the store today. Looks like the little ones are going to have to gorge before I go. 
I'm sure they'll be okay.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

your fish might even nibble on the plant if they are hungry, so I wouldn't worry. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks, I'll be sure to relocate all the sprigs into the tank.


----------

